# LED projector headlight housing swap



## tiguanmarcus (Sep 11, 2017)

I have the 2018 comfortline over here in Canada and am stuck with the halogen reflector headlamps. I'm contemplating on purchasing a set of the projector housing from Aliexpress:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/car-styling-Tiguan-headlight-2017-2018-Free-ship-chrome-Tiguan-fog-light-chrome-LED-Phaeton-Touareg/32820342261.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.I19Shh&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_10345_10342_10547_10343_10340_10341_10548_10541_10562_10084_10083_10139_10307_10178_10539_10312_10059_10313_10314_10534_10533_100031_10103_10073_10594_10557_10596_10595_10142_10107,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_2&btsid=f6eb751c-3ecc-40a2-8e42-6a60d9146482&algo_expid=79b9b077-db97-4dcc-bf08-759bb2fc04da-0&algo_pvid=79b9b077-db97-4dcc-bf08-759bb2fc04da&rmStoreLevelAB=0

Has anyone purchased these? I'm most concerned with the quality and beam pattern as I dont want to blind other drivers.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

tiguanmarcus said:


> I have the 2018 comfortline over here in Canada and am stuck with the halogen reflector headlamps. I'm contemplating on purchasing a set of the projector housing from Aliexpress:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/car-styling-Tiguan-headlight-2017-2018-Free-ship-chrome-Tiguan-fog-light-chrome-LED-Phaeton-Touareg/32820342261.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.I19Shh&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_10345_10342_10547_10343_10340_10341_10548_10541_10562_10084_10083_10139_10307_10178_10539_10312_10059_10313_10314_10534_10533_100031_10103_10073_10594_10557_10596_10595_10142_10107,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_2&btsid=f6eb751c-3ecc-40a2-8e42-6a60d9146482&algo_expid=79b9b077-db97-4dcc-bf08-759bb2fc04da-0&algo_pvid=79b9b077-db97-4dcc-bf08-759bb2fc04da&rmStoreLevelAB=0
> 
> Has anyone purchased these? I'm most concerned with the quality and beam pattern as I dont want to blind other drivers.


Following up this closely. Interested.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

friend of mie bought same brand headlight for his GTI, headlights has no issue in 2 years until he sold the car, you can not tell the different unless you compare side to side with the OEM one , I`m also thinking to get pair of the same headlight for my comfortline , but not sure if the installation can be DIYed myself


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Difference would be the in city lights  OEM's have one half moon where those have two - looks BMW like.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger and getting a set. 
Contacted the seller, and he is willing to drop the $642.00 price to $600.00 shipped to USA for group buy. 

Anyone else interested???









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Another forum member put in HID bulbs into halogen reflectors: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit. Unless you're after aesthetics of projector reflector, why not go that route instead? It looks like this product is also using HID bulbs.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

bateau said:


> Another forum member put in HID bulbs into halogen reflectors: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit. Unless you're after aesthetics of projector reflector, why not go that route instead? It looks like this product is also using HID bulbs.


We did the first long overnight road trip in the Tig and not happy with the lighting performance of the stock lights. HID's and reflectors not really.. plus I don't like wires mess/coming out of the housing. Aesthetics it's also something im looking to achieve and not break the bank. Still debating tho...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Iljata said:


> bateau said:
> 
> 
> > Another forum member put in HID bulbs into halogen reflectors: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit. Unless you're after aesthetics of projector reflector, why not go that route instead? It looks like this product is also using HID bulbs.
> ...


Those headlights come with either halogen or HID, which would still have wiring for the ballast. The LED accents do look cooler though.

Believe me I was skeptical of putting an hid kit in a reflector housing of a tall SUV. But there have been no issues with glare and visibility was totally transformed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bateau said:


> Another forum member put in HID bulbs into halogen reflectors: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit. Unless you're after aesthetics of projector reflector, why not go that route instead? It looks like this product is also using HID bulbs.





socialD said:


> Those headlights come with either halogen or HID, which would still have wiring for the ballast. The LED accents do look cooler though.
> 
> Believe me I was skeptical of putting an hid kit in a reflector housing of a tall SUV. But there have been no issues with glare and visibility was totally transformed.



Thanks for the support and suggestion, not to take over the thread - we agree with tiguanmarcus that it will probably look nicer but you won't gain more visibility than our H7RC kit and it will be a lot less money and the install is much easier:
-no coding
-no splicing
-no need to remove headlight

Listing if you are interested - and many also go with our H7RC kit while they wait for another option because having more visibility is always a good thing - most people who go with our kit won't switch their headilghts:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Projector vs our H7RC kit - you can see there is no difference:


ThatGTI said:


> Here are some pictures of the 5,500k D1S bulbs in my car and deAutoKey's 6,000k H7RC kit in my friend's grey MK6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support and suggestion, not to take over the thread - we agree with tiguanmarcus that it will probably look nicer but you won't gain more visibility than our H7RC kit and it will be a lot less money and the install is much easier:
> -no coding
> -no splicing
> -no need to remove headlight
> ...


 Picture aren't good to show light performance as you can play a lot with focus at night.

That said, put higher lumber output bulb in a OEM reflector will improve visibility BUT it will increase glare for other drivers too. This is why projector was developed to be approved by authorities. 

For me, I prefer to be gentleman with other driver and pay a little more for projector.

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

marc505 said:


> deAutoLED.com said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the support and suggestion, not to take over the thread - we agree with tiguanmarcus that it will probably look nicer but you won't gain more visibility than our H7RC kit and it will be a lot less money and the install is much easier:
> ...


Additional lumens are not what causes glare. It’s bulbs not fitting into the reflector housing properly. Which this kit addresses with a shortened bulb with a shielded base. Very different than a traditional hid kit.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

marc505 said:


> Picture aren't good to show light performance as you can play a lot with focus at night.
> 
> That said, put higher lumber output bulb in a OEM reflector will improve visibility BUT it will increase glare for other drivers too. This is why projector was developed to be approved by authorities.
> 
> ...



We 100% agree with you that photos in general can be altered, but that is not the case with photos we share, you have to understand that we would not share photos or videos that were not true to what you receive, if we did it would be deceiving and we would have nothing but negative reviews and unhappy customers returning the product but this does not happen.

For glare, there is none with our H7RC kit, these are not regular H7 HIDs, our H7RC for reflectors are smaller and have anti-glare material on the bottom of the bulb to eliminate any glare - if there was glare or people were being flashed we would have angry unhappy customers and a lot of returns but we do not have this with our products.

Finally, when we suggest a product our business and reputation is on the line so we are not going to suggest any product that won't work or look as advertised - we are not being defensive, you can have this opinion but we want to say that it is not how we operate or how our product will work so we feel we have a responsibility to reply with all accurate formation.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We 100% agree with you that photos in general can be altered, but that is not the case with photos we share, you have to understand that we would not share photos or videos that were not true to what you receive, if we did it would be deceiving and we would have nothing but negative reviews and unhappy customers returning the product but this does not happen.
> 
> For glare, there is none with our H7RC kit, these are not regular H7 HIDs, our H7RC for reflectors are smaller and have anti-glare material on the bottom of the bulb to eliminate any glare - if there was glare or people were being flashed we would have angry unhappy customers and a lot of returns but we do not have this with our products.
> 
> Finally, when we suggest a product our business and reputation is on the line so we are not going to suggest any product that won't work or look as advertised - we are not being defensive, you can have this opinion but we want to say that it is not how we operate or how our product will work so we feel we have a responsibility to reply with all accurate formation.


I'm not saying your product isn't good. It's simple to understand, car maker aren't making costly projector for fun, it's to minimize glare and be street approved. 

If putting a simple mat at the bottom of bulb would fix the glare issue better or at least equal than projector, this would be a no-brainer to use projector. 

That said, your bulb is better than the other for sure, but NEVER as good a projector for glare purpose. Stop saying that. 

End of story. 

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

marc505 said:


> I'm not saying your product isn't good. It's simple to understand, car maker aren't making costly projector for fun, it's to minimize glare and be street approved.
> 
> If putting a simple mat at the bottom of bulb would fix the glare issue better or at least equal than projector, this would be a no-brainer to use projector.
> 
> ...


We understand your logic but relating it to our product is incorrect.

Our bulbs create as much visibility as a projector - a projector might be a cleaner cut-off but our H7RC kit still lights up the road and are safer for the drivers WITHOUT causing glare, here is a customer video:






You are simply stating your opinion and this is fine but we are just saying it is not correct to relate your opinion back to our product when we have sold many and there are many many many endless happy customers running this kit without blinding anyone, and that video alone proves that customer are not going to lie and show the truth about this kit.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We understand your logic but relating it to our product is incorrect.
> 
> Our bulbs create as much visibility as a projector - a projector might be a cleaner cut-off but our H7RC kit still lights up the road and are safer for the drivers WITHOUT causing glare, here is a customer video:
> 
> ...


I had bought 20$ HID kit for my 2011 jetta, the cut off on a wall was as in your video. It meant nothing on a wall. Glare is an issue with retrofitting into reflector because you cannot focus every lumens exactly where you want. Your bulb outperform competition by minimising glare, be not as a projector. 

My brother bought your kit. When you walk 60-100 feet away and look toward the car light, glare is higher than stock bulb because lumens is higher. It is just facts. On the other hand, the glare is much lower with your kit that cheap 20$ HID kit don't worry. 

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

marc505 said:


> I had bought 20$ HID kit for my 2011 jetta, the cut off on a wall was as in your video. It meant nothing on a wall. Glare is an issue with retrofitting into reflector because you cannot focus every lumens exactly where you want. Your bulb outperform competition by minimising glare, be not as a projector.
> 
> My brother bought your kit. When you walk 60-100 feet away and look toward the car light, glare is higher than stock bulb because lumens is higher. It is just facts. On the other hand, the glare is much lower with your kit that cheap 20$ HID kit don't worry.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


We only ask not to relate our products to one that look similar, we go by our endless honest feedback from people that have actually used our product. 

Can you please send me your brother's info through email/PM, we actually have emails daily from people who have issues with "our" LEDs but come to find it is not something they purchased from us so we know the mistake can be made. If you are going to make that claim we'd only like to confirm the purchase and try to help as he can align and adjust the beam angle.

Glare has to do with where the light is reflecting within the housing and not lumens - the overclocked halogen bulbs are brighter than regular halogens but do not cause glare, for example, we have 2 similar lumen output fogs, one causes terrible blinding glare in the Atlas and the other NEW design causes no blinding glare due to the length of the bulb and where it reflects in the housing. You can also adjust the bulb and create a totally different beam angle.

Our point is not to argue with you, we are only sharing our experience, customer experience and what we have found, if we thought our kit blinded anyone or caused glare it would not be sold.

This was recent feedback from a customer - he paid for the kit, we did not ask or give him a discount for his review:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit

You can see from photos the beam angle and light output is going in the same areas as the halogen. We have also driven on the other side of the street from cars that had our h7rc kit installed, and we also had skeptics with us that said "wow, there really is no glare". And our favorite story is that of a customer's girlfriend who said that he was not allowed to install a HID in his reflector due to it causing blinding glare, after installing she drove on the other side of the road and said she was not blinded and was impressed with the output.

And don't get us wrong, you can have your opinion on products you tried or HID in reflectors in general, we just don't feel it is fair to relate it back to our product without trying it first.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We only ask not to relate our products to one that look similar, we go by our endless honest feedback from people that have actually used our product.
> 
> Can you please send me your brother's info through email/PM, we actually have emails daily from people who have issues with "our" LEDs but come to find it is not something they purchased from us so we know the mistake can be made. If you are going to make that claim we'd only like to confirm the purchase and try to help as he can align and adjust the beam angle.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply and explanations.









Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

marc505 - you replied here but did not send us the order info, so please PM us your brother's order, we want to make sure he is using our kit.

marc505 - your marks on the photo is not proving anything, that is not bright enough to blind a mouse, that little bit of extra light bleed that is showing up against a wall as a very dull light that is not causing any glare - the concentration of light that is bright is in the center and shining down and sides of the road - see here - all light is low and on the ground - not in the cabin of the car:









You can keep trying to generalize our photos and taking 1 photo to show a bit of light out of place but it is not glare for oncoming drivers or we would not sell the product.










This is not an argument - we just ask you not to try to make statements about our product without using or seeing - do not try to deny the many positive feedback and happy customers using this kit every day to provide a safer and more enjoyable riding experience.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> marc505 - you replied here but did not send us the order info, so please PM us your brother's order, we want to make sure he is using our kit.
> 
> marc505 - your marks on the photo is not proving anything, that is not bright enough to blind a mouse, that little bit of extra light bleed that is showing up against a wall as a very dull light that is not causing any glare - the concentration of light that is bright is in the center and shining down and sides of the road - see here - all light is low and on the ground - not in the cabin of the car:
> 
> ...


Just to make that discussion clear : you find a way that cost 150$ shipping included that is better than a projector? Because this is what you claim now. 


Thank you

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

marc505 said:


> Just to make that discussion clear : you find a way that cost 150$ shipping included that is better than a projector? Because this is what you claim now.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> ...


Can we please have the order information - you are making a claim you have used or seen our kit in person, we'd just like to confirm that this is true before we reply to that comment completely. We will update the thread when we receive this formation to confirm - simply because we have seen it in the past where people have confused our product for others.

We NEVER said that our product is better than a projector, we said it is a great alternative if you want to save money and time on the install process while still gaining the same amount of visibility, many people have driven in both and say the amount of light is very similar in both cars.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We NEVER said that our product is better than a projector, we said it is a great alternative if you want to save money, install time and still gain the same amount of visibility, many people have driven in both and say the amount of light is very similar in both cars.


I totally agree then. Thanks for saying that. You have excellent products don't worry that wasn't my point.

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

marc505 said:


> I totally agree then. Thanks for saying that. You have excellent products don't worry that wasn't my point.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


Ok thank you for making this clear, our only point is to share our product and then the customer can make their decision if they feel these are better than projectors when comparing price, ease of install and amount of light gained, we are only here to honestly share our product - we always stand by our product and our reputation is on the line but we are confident in our HID kit.

Also, we never had any order information - we are going to assume he did not have our kit.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Any update on the aliexpress headlights? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volks6 (Jul 23, 1999)

Wasn't this topic about this? Why are we talking about a bulb that has nothing to do with these LED projector housings?

:screwy:



tiguanmarcus said:


> I have the 2018 comfortline over here in Canada and am stuck with the halogen reflector headlamps. I'm contemplating on purchasing a set of the projector housing from Aliexpress:
> 
> Has anyone purchased these? I'm most concerned with the quality and beam pattern as I dont want to blind other drivers.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> Additional lumens are not what causes glare. It’s bulbs not fitting into the reflector housing properly. Which this kit addresses with a shortened bulb with a shielded base. Very different than a traditional hid kit.












Very true, thanks for using common sense and relating it back to our HID kit, we appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Very true, thanks for using common sense and relating it back to our HID kit, we appreciate it.


I hope you pay a lot to the forum to have the right off saying that amount of Crap in a thread.

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

marc505 said:


> I hope you pay a lot to the forum to have the right off saying that amount of Crap in a thread.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


We are really not sure what you mean, you can have 2 bulbs of the same brightness and one can cause blinding glare - a big part is the design of the bulb, this includes LEDs also - we have seen 400 lumen bulbs outshine 1000 lumen rating just due to the LED diode array, this is why we do rigorous testing prior to launching or selling any product, our concern is that our product is accurately represented, works perfectly and we have happy customers.

Paying money to be here is because we are confident in our product and what we offer so we want to share it, we can go to amazon and ebay and sell our product at anytime but having it on the forum places our company's reputation on the line as everyone knows people are not going to complain on a forum if they have a bad experience with a LED from eBay or amazon.

The OP, tiguanmarcus asked a question and we hope others will answer but we are only adding to the topic of headlights due to our brand being brought up so we do care enough to elaborate on what we can offer for the OP, we cannot see how that can hurt as his thread is getting more exposure as it is being bumped by replies and he now also has ideas of other products he can use as an alternative if he wants.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We are really not sure what you mean, you can have 2 bulbs of the same brightness and one can cause blinding glare - a big part is the design of the bulb, this includes LEDs also - we have seen 400 lumen bulbs outshine 1000 lumen rating just due to the LED diode array, this is why we do rigorous testing prior to launching or selling any product, our concern is that our product is accurately represented, works perfectly and we have happy customers.
> 
> Paying money to be here is because we are confident in our product and what we offer so we want to share it, we can go to amazon and ebay and sell our product at anytime but having it on the forum places our company's reputation on the line as everyone knows people are not going to complain on a forum if they have a bad experience with a LED from eBay or amazon.
> 
> The OP, tiguanmarcus asked a question and we hope others will answer but we are only adding to the topic of headlights due to our brand being brought up so we do care enough to elaborate on what we can offer for the OP, we cannot see how that can hurt as his thread is getting more exposure as it is being bumped by replies and he now also has ideas of other products he can use as an alternative if he wants.


Deauto and everyone else involved in this tread: question was made to the aftermarket projector lights and fitment with 2018 model. If you can contribute toward this topic please go ahead. Pushing the agenda of whats better, cinvibcing others or selling products should be made at the appropriate place, and I believe this is not the one. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Iljata said:


> Deauto and everyone else involved in this tread: question was made to the aftermarket projector lights and fitment with 2018 model. If you can contribute toward this topic please go ahead. Pushing the agenda of whats better, cinvibcing others or selling products should be made at the appropriate place, and I believe this is not the one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Couldn’t have said it any better.. maybe someone can create a new thread that talks about this aftermarket headlight only... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Iljata said:


> Deauto and everyone else involved in this tread: question was made to the aftermarket projector lights and fitment with 2018 model. If you can contribute toward this topic please go ahead. Pushing the agenda of whats better, cinvibcing others or selling products should be made at the appropriate place, and I believe this is not the one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I think you are the root cause of the tangent.  

Said you didn't want anything coming out of the headlight housing and I just clarified that you would still have that if you put LEDs or HIDs in this projector housing. The seller only provides halogen or HID options for this projector so the thread title is a bit of a misnomer itself.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Iljata said:


> Deauto and everyone else involved in this tread: question was made to the aftermarket projector lights and fitment with 2018 model. If you can contribute toward this topic please go ahead. Pushing the agenda of whats better, cinvibcing others or selling products should be made at the appropriate place, and I believe this is not the one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk





D3Audi said:


> Couldn’t have said it any better.. maybe someone can create a new thread that talks about this aftermarket headlight only...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





socialD said:


> I think you are the root cause of the tangent.
> 
> Said you didn't want anything coming out of the headlight housing and I just clarified that you would still have that if you put LEDs or HIDs in this projector housing. The seller only provides halogen or HID options for this projector so the thread title is a bit of a misnomer itself.


Yes, we apologize, we saw our brand being mentioned and Iljata speaking about wires etc, we only wanted to share more information since it was being mentioned and commenting on, we feel for the most part the thread is on-topic and just continue speaking about the projector/headlights and move on/ignore the sidebar of our HIDs in reflectors vs making another 10 posts about it.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Deautoled,
If the projector lights take a halogen H7 headlight bulb, that means your H7RC kit should fit perfectly? I plan to buy your H7RC kit but eventually I want to get these aftermarket lights once a US vendor sells them. Everything should work the same do you think? The description of the lights makes them sound like they have halogen projectors... hmmm... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> Deautoled,
> If the projector lights take a halogen H7 headlight bulb, that means your H7RC kit should fit perfectly? I plan to buy your H7RC kit but eventually I want to get these aftermarket lights once a US vendor sells them. Everything should work the same do you think? The description of the lights makes them sound like they have halogen projectors... hmmm...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for considering our brand, we know many want the headlight projectors but still want to see until they decide to go that route (as it is more money, more work, and more risk) - Our H7RC is for the reflector, we sell a full size H7 also for the projectors that many run in their aftermarket headlights:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-hid...7-including-but-not-limited-helix-ed-s-spyder

You can take a look at the review here as we don't want to take up more of the thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...CH-MORE!&p=107757913&viewfull=1#post107757913

-if you buy the h7rc now, you can come back and we can sell just the H7 full size for the projectors after - yes you can technically use our H7RC bulb but it is smaller and more for the reflectors, you will have more light output with the full size H7 we offer.


To get a bit more on topic with the OP posts: what is the track record with the xenon projector headlights posted here and the warranty? How long do the LEDs last and if they go out what is the warranty process, we know many don't think of it until after something goes wrong but it is important to look at it.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Ah okay that’s what I was wondering. Swapping bulbs but using the same ballast, etc.. awesome.. and yes I’ve wondered that too about the projector light, it probably uses cheap LEDs.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Also, sorry for the double post.. but it appears China gets a different halogen headlight than the US market.. it appears to be a projector halogen light.. I wonder how that will change things with the connectors










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Projector is always better than bulb swap. Even with the best of the market, bulb swap are not street legal as they glare more than projector don't get fooled. 

Even is it's more expensive, projector is the best and the only legal one. 


Tiguan phare, 2017 2018, Libèrent le bateau! Tiguan brouillard lampe; Touareg, Amarok, Cabrio, caravelle, clasico, corrado, crafter, caddy, Golf7, Touran
http://s.aliexpress.com/NVvyI7Vz 
(from AliExpress Android)




Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

marc505 said:


> Projector is always better than bulb swap. Even with the best of the market, bulb swap are not street legal as they glare more than projector don't get fooled.
> 
> Even is it's more expensive, projector is the best and the only legal one.
> 
> ...


You're right, complete headlights swap is better.

But I am personally not ready to spend 1k (Canada $) for this. There are a few options out there, such as deAutoLED kit, which are not that bad when it comes to glare.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

LOL @ this thread.

But on a serious on topic note, why hasn't there been more threads on this topic? Honestly, one of the biggest problems with the new tig is the fact the halogen unit is ugly as sin. Which means every sub-SEL-P tig is ugly. Yet, the SEL-P and it's hefty premium often does not justify it merely for the better looks of the LED unit. So it makes a lot of sense to go third party. I thought there will be many more people who will buy base models and change the headlights out.

Do they sell third party units with only one 'eye' per side? I am not really feeling the dual eye look as shown above, which does not mimic the OEM unit.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

baboondumdum said:


> LOL @ this thread.
> 
> But on a serious on topic note, why hasn't there been more threads on this topic? Honestly, one of the biggest problems with the new tig is the fact the halogen unit is ugly as sin. Which means every sub-SEL-P tig is ugly. Yet, the SEL-P and it's hefty premium often does not justify it merely for the better looks of the LED unit. So it makes a lot of sense to go third party. I thought there will be many more people who will buy base models and change the headlights out.
> 
> Do they sell third party units with only one 'eye' per side? I am not really feeling the dual eye look as shown above, which does not mimic the OEM unit.


i honestly think it is just still too early for aftermarket/third party mods to be on the market. 
the MQB Tig isnt the most popular car on the market so im sure we just need to be patient.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

marc505 said:


> Projector is always better than bulb swap. Even with the best of the market, bulb swap are not street legal as they glare more than projector don't get fooled.
> 
> Even is it's more expensive, projector is the best and the only legal one.
> 
> ...





Bawlti said:


> You're right, complete headlights swap is better.
> 
> But I am personally not ready to spend 1k (Canada $) for this. There are a few options out there, such as deAutoLED kit, which are not that bad when it comes to glare.





baboondumdum said:


> LOL @ this thread.
> 
> But on a serious on topic note, why hasn't there been more threads on this topic? Honestly, one of the biggest problems with the new tig is the fact the halogen unit is ugly as sin. Which means every sub-SEL-P tig is ugly. Yet, the SEL-P and it's hefty premium often does not justify it merely for the better looks of the LED unit. So it makes a lot of sense to go third party. I thought there will be many more people who will buy base models and change the headlights out.
> 
> Do they sell third party units with only one 'eye' per side? I am not really feeling the dual eye look as shown above, which does not mimic the OEM unit.





vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i honestly think it is just still too early for aftermarket/third party mods to be on the market.
> the MQB Tig isnt the most popular car on the market so im sure we just need to be patient.


baboondumdum - you are not kidding  But a h7rc in a reflector = best option for more visibility without wasting time and money on a gamble.

Also, if someone is going to bring up DOT we should mention a retrofit projector is not DOT, what doe that really mean? Everyone knows now with the IIHS rating system that DOT doesn't hold much merit when you cannot see anything on the road due to from the factory lighting not being bright enough.

We do not think the Headlight kit is DOT, if it is does it has the paperwork attached on the site somewhere?

Here is recent feedback of someone using our kit:


Roly4Mo said:


> Cut off line... So far, I like what I see. Thank you for the lights
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are looking for more light with a simple plug and play HID kit this is for you, many go with this kit while they decide on an upgrade to their headlights and many report back to us that they end up spending that money elsewhere, for hundreds of $ less you can have the same amount of visibility on the road and save $450+ on something else as many do.


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

baboondumdum said:


> LOL @ this thread.
> 
> But on a serious on topic note, why hasn't there been more threads on this topic? Honestly, one of the biggest problems with the new tig is the fact the halogen unit is ugly as sin. Which means every sub-SEL-P tig is ugly. Yet, the SEL-P and it's hefty premium often does not justify it merely for the better looks of the LED unit. So it makes a lot of sense to go third party. I thought there will be many more people who will buy base models and change the headlights out.
> 
> Do they sell third party units with only one 'eye' per side? I am not really feeling the dual eye look as shown above, which does not mimic the OEM unit.


I know, right. The only thing I didn't like on the Tiguan was the headlights. I asked my dealer what it would cost to upgrade to the full LED headlights on the SE and was told it would cost $5,000 and that isn't worth it. I think its crazy that all models wouldn't have full LED or have it as an option on a vehicle made in 2017.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

JoCoZa said:


> I know, right. The only thing I didn't like on the Tiguan was the headlights. I asked my dealer what it would cost to upgrade to the full LED headlights on the SE and was told it would cost $5,000 and that isn't worth it. I think its crazy that all models wouldn't have full LED or have it as an option on a vehicle made in 2017.


But the LEDs perform even worse than the halogens...so a $5k cosmetic upgrade but functionality downgrade.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Yep. And the aftermarket headlights that are being discussed here can have HIDs in the low beams with a high beam solenoid. With an extra inner high beam bulb like oem. Much better than the oem LED headlights. Only thing I’m concerned about is quality compared to oem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

socialD said:


> But the LEDs perform even worse than the halogens...so a $5k cosmetic upgrade but functionality downgrade.


Yeah, I'm definitely talking cosmetically. I assumed they both would perform sufficiently.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

socialD said:


> But the LEDs perform even worse than the halogens...so a $5k cosmetic upgrade but functionality downgrade.


I think a lot of people when they refer to wanting the LED unit on the MQB tig is referring to LED daytime running lights and not so much referring to wanting LED bulbs that are perhaps more energy efficient or have a whiter or brighter hue. So yes, it's all about the looks. Not about performance.



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i honestly think it is just still too early for aftermarket/third party mods to be on the market.
> the MQB Tig isnt the most popular car on the market so im sure we just need to be patient.


Does the alibaba units fit the NA tig? 



JoCoZa said:


> I know, right. The only thing I didn't like on the Tiguan was the headlights. I asked my dealer what it would cost to upgrade to the full LED headlights on the SE and was told it would cost $5,000 and that isn't worth it. I think its crazy that all models wouldn't have full LED or have it as an option on a vehicle made in 2017.


$5K? That is probably the price difference for the SEL-P?

Exactly. I guess it's a trick to try to upsell. I can't imagine the LED units being much more expensive to manufacture than a halogen unit. There is a premium there, but not the kind of thousands of dollars premium to jump into the SEL-P. Even if they don't have the beam stearing functions, they should add LED DRL strips on their base models to up the looks. Those cost nothing to do. The adaptive light steering stuff with motors might be more complex, and cost more, but LED light strips for the DRLs are cheap. They just don't want to do it. They are trying to up sell, thus they make the LED unit exclusive to the SEL-P.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

baboondumdum said:


> they should add LED DRL strips on their base models to up the looks. Those cost nothing to do. The adaptive light steering stuff with motors might be more complex, and cost more, but LED light strips for the DRLs are cheap. They just don't want to do it. They are trying to up sell, thus they make the LED unit exclusive to the SEL-P.


All models do have LED DRL. The non-premium ones have an LED strip along the bottom just like you describe.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

They totally up sold me on the highline starting with the led headlights and power liftgate. The digital cockpit was icing on the cake.

I figure I'm paying for this car for the next 5 years I don't want it to be outdated from the start.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Was just searching around on YouTube and found a video of the Aliexpress headlights in action. They do have dynamic signals. And they fit the halogen reflector lights. The guy who posted this has other YouTube videos of the lights on his channel but it’s in Italian. They look really good. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtgQI6yowvg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice looking Projector! It question the price tag of the premium tig as they looks great.

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Those replicas are really nice, and from a quick search on AliExpress, prices are starting to go down. Interesting...


----------



## tomperson (Jan 22, 2018)

Question, has anyone pulled the trigger on those ali express headlights replacements, they look amazing, and would truly change the look of the base model tiguans.

Question though...out of total ignorance...if one of the internal lamps breaks, how do you fix it? Is it a "standard" Led or HID bulb replacement? Can anyone shed light into it?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

tomperson said:


> Question, has anyone pulled the trigger on those ali express headlights replacements, they look amazing, and would truly change the look of the base model tiguans.
> 
> Question though...out of total ignorance...if one of the internal lamps breaks, how do you fix it? Is it a "standard" Led or HID bulb replacement? Can anyone shed light into it?


I have not ordered; yet. Depends on the bulb you select. I’m also assuming it would be standard H7 with the hid having a typical externally mounted ballast.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

in the product description pictures it shows an H7 bulb that can be replaced.

i wish i wasn't going to be trading in my Tiguan for the Arteon when it is released, or i would pick these up for sure!


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i wish i wasn't going to be trading in my Tiguan for the Arteon when it is released, or i would pick these up for sure!


But think of the forum glory that awaits you for documenting the install.

I started an e-mail thread with Ed of BEC Auto Parts, who has strong reputation on this forum for quality Golf replica lights. If anything comes out of this conversation I'll report back to the thread.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

bateau said:


> But think of the forum glory that awaits you for documenting the install.
> 
> I started an e-mail thread with Ed of BEC Auto Parts, who has strong reputation on this forum for quality Golf replica lights. If anything comes out of this conversation I'll report back to the thread.



hahahaha well, since forum glory is on the line! 

honestly, i may still keep the Tig...there is just so much more that i am wanting out of this vehicle and it isnt there.
but if the numbers are right on an R-Line Arteon....the Tig will be gone!


----------



## TurboLover3 (Oct 20, 2003)

Following. So close on pulling the trigger on the ones from Alieexpress...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone order these yet? I wonder how hard it is to change out the headlight housings. Does it require the bumper to be removed? Hmm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

D3Audi said:


> Anyone order these yet? I wonder how hard it is to change out the headlight housings. Does it require the bumper to be removed? Hmm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swapped mine on my B7 Passat. I did not need to remove the bumper. I looked at the Tig and it looks fairly similar. 
- Remove grill; watch for camera and sensors in logo.
-Remove bolts from each headlight; unplug headlight.

Assuming you have clearence it should be a 30 minute job.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Check out the video in this listing. They look almost identical to the OEM SEL-P/Highline led headlights. One of the reviews is from a Canadian. But it's possible it's a bot review. I really wonder if these will fit the North American model. Even if the wiring is wrong, a custom harness could be fabricated possibly? 

http://s.aliexpress.com/EfuuAZvy?fromSns=Copy to clipboard

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Anxiously waiting for someone to grab these. 

Kyle


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Check out the video in this listing. They look almost identical to the OEM SEL-P/Highline led headlights. One of the reviews is from a Canadian. But it's possible it's a bot review. I really wonder if these will fit the North American model. Even if the wiring is wrong, a custom harness could be fabricated possibly?
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/EfuuAZvy?fromSns=Copy to clipboard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


they have a pretty good picture of what the plug looks like, but i do not think it fits ours.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> Check out the video in this listing. They look almost identical to the OEM SEL-P/Highline led headlights. One of the reviews is from a Canadian. But it's possible it's a bot review. I really wonder if these will fit the North American model. Even if the wiring is wrong, a custom harness could be fabricated possibly?
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/EfuuAZvy?fromSns=Copy to clipboard
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Based on the back of the headlights, US versions have the 10 pin connector just like in the photo. Other parts of the world however have the 14 pin connector if led is used for the headlights. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Gtrain said:


> Based on the back of the headlights, US versions have the 10 pin connector just like in the photo. Other parts of the world however have the 14 pin connector if led is used for the headlights.


As this should be a direct replacement of a halogen headlight (not a LED headlight) in the lower trim models, the existing connector should be 10 pin, correct?


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

PeteC said:


> As this should be a direct replacement of a halogen headlight (not a LED headlight) in the lower trim models, the existing connector should be 10 pin, correct?


Yes that is correct. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## corcio89 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anybody end up ordering these headlights??? I'm inclining more towards Ed's replicas. He quoted me $600 shipped to US. with 5500K bulbs and ballasts. I have done the headlights swap in my MK6 Sportwagen and I did have to remove the front bumper. It's not that big a deal but can anybody chime in that has installed HIDs?? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Figured after a few years maybe someone has ordered a set of these? I see they are still being sold? How do they compare to factory, any pictures posted?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

I cant seem to find any people in North America talking about these, does anyone know if this is the plug on the halogen only cars for 2018?


----------

